# Interesting Bonsai Trees



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

Edit: Share your favourites!

Bonsai Cherry Blossom Tree


http://imgur.com/cafvJQm


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## 77_Bus_Girl (Dec 30, 2012)

Wow. Cool! 

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful. Is that yours?


----------



## brezilian (Apr 21, 2012)

I want one


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow! You have awaken my Bonsai dreams... Discus Planted Aquarium + Bonsai = Paradise :lol:


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

Not mine unfortunately!

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

Bonsai Redwood
http://pulse.me/s/l6EqK

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

How long does it blossom for?


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Alkatraz said:


> Bonsai Redwood
> Bonsai Redwood - Imgur
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


Wow I wanna be Mr. Miyagi now!


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

crimper said:


> Wow I wanna be Mr. Miyagi now!


Mr. Miyagi should've had a few fish tanks


----------



## Alkatraz (Jul 20, 2012)

Heres a bunch of really nice ones
http://www.flickr.com/photos/norbury/sets/72157633373530756?utm_medium=referral&utm_source=pulsenews

Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is a couple of my favourite bonsai's


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

I wish I had the time to do bonsai, these are phenomenal.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

bonsai dave said:


> Here is a couple of my favourite bonsai's


Wow 6 centuries tree.... amazing collection. Are those yours Dave?


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Reckon said:


> Mr. Miyagi should've had a few fish tanks


Yes he has :lol:


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I wish. They belong to a few of my bonsai friends. The last 3 bonsai's are in surrey . They are at Japan bonsai.


crimper said:


> Wow 6 centuries tree.... amazing collection. Are those yours Dave?


Here are some more pictures.


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

wow alkatraz, that cherry blossom bonsai is awesome.

great pics dave. those first three are amazing.

I'm gonna have to somehow avoid that bonsai place i didnt need to know about....


----------



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

Wow that one Mountain Hemlock was alive during the era of Viking raids.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

Dave... just curious, do they take those indoor during winter season? Sorry for my damn question but I cant help it. I just wonder how bonsai keepers do their thing here.

My buddy way back home is a Bonsai collector, I used to go with him in the forest to look for some good specimen.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

No they are left out side all year long. They are is surrey so they don't have to worry about too cold of weather. If you were in Prince George I would put them in a cold green house. I keep my bonsai's a cold greenhouse. You should check this website. He collects bonsai's on the island.
Bonsai collecting
http://anijhuis.wordpress.com


crimper said:


> Dave... just curious, do they take those indoor during winter season? Sorry for my damn question but I cant help it. I just wonder how bonsai keepers do their thing here. My buddy way back home is a Bonsai collector, I used to go with him in the forest to look for some good specimen.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

My wife got a Bonsai tree as a birthday present, i think its its a FukiennTea. Can you guys give me good tips on how to take care of this. 

Thanks.

Mylon


----------

